
U.S. Position on Maritime Claims in the South China Sea - Element_
https://www.state.gov/u-s-position-on-maritime-claims-in-the-south-china-sea/
======
tomohawk
China is claiming they own the South China Sea, to the extent of 1200 miles
from their coast. Their claims extend just offshore of the Philippines,
Indonesia, Vietnam, Malaysia, Brunei.

To put this into perspective, this would be like the US claiming exclusive
rights to the Gulf of Mexico, as well as the Caribbean Sea, all the way to the
coast of Venezuela.

~~~
supergirl
heh, US as an example of upholding international laws, why not

------
Element_
Some backstory:
[https://apnews.com/07dc9cff9d42047cfcf28799112eb59d](https://apnews.com/07dc9cff9d42047cfcf28799112eb59d)

